# possible RCS molting problems?



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've noticed that on some of the molting shells from my RCS there is some red coloring instead of being clear, almost as if when they molt their "skin" is coming off with the shell if you get what I mean. Is this a sign that they are having problems molting?


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

Any "meat" in the shell is not good, are you certain it wasn't a dead shrimp that the e others ate most of the meat out of the shell before you saw it?


----------



## BriFran9 (Sep 5, 2006)

no, it doesnt seem to be a dead shrimp that has been picked apart by other shrimp, seems to be a molting with some meat as you said


----------



## CWY0608 (Jan 18, 2014)

that is weird


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

A molt with meat left in it would result in a dead shrimp, the other shrimp would opportunistically devour it in my opinion


----------



## apistomaster (May 24, 2008)

DUKENDABEARS said:


> A molt with meat left in it would result in a dead shrimp, the other shrimp would opportunistically devour it in my opinion


I concur. Most molting issues can be resolved by making large and more frequent water changes.
I think common Cherry Shrimp are the easiest of the most commonly available species of shrimp to keep and breed.
Next most prolific and easiest of related species to raise are common Tiger Shrimp, ime.


----------

